# Do not record



## gargoyle999 (Oct 28, 2006)

I would like to be able to flag a show as "do not record" as a suggestion. There are shows I like but have seen them all. I don't want to flag them thumbs down and in fact want them to be thumbs up. So would like to be able to keep a show marked thumbs up so it records similar shows, but opt out of a certain series so I do not have to keep deleting it from the suggestions without ever watching it.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Good idea.


----------



## jmmeij (Jan 10, 2007)

yeah would be nice...although you could just clear/delete them. it is NOT that big of a deal.


----------

